# Raw Foods Diet?



## goodgiver (Mar 23, 2007)

Not to sure where this thread belongs so if this isn't the right place you can put it where ever it belongs. My question is how many of you all ever heard of the "Raw Food Diet" and what do you think of irt? Does it really work?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't know much about it, but I suspect it will find itself under the "fad" category after it plays itself out.

One piece I saw on it kind of turned me off when the writer said "dead food, dead body."


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Mar 24, 2007)

*Would you mind posting the particulars of this "raw food diet"?    If it's the one I've heard about it advocates eating nothing but raw food.   How incredibly stupid is that?  I put that up along with the "alphabet diet" where you eat only foods beginning with a particular letter in alphabetical order.   What could possible be heathful or non fattening about food that is eaten raw?   Let us know exactly what this diet is all about.     *


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 24, 2007)

A raw food diet is exactly what you all think it is....everything you eat is raw.  The basis of this diet is that heat destroys the nutritients  in everything we eat.  There is protein on the menu, particularly fish, which is mainstream enough that many people have tried this diet.  Most vegetables can be consumed raw, as well.  
The drawbacks are you never get bread or rice, never a cookie...if it requires heat, you don't get it.  I think what I'd find most dissatisfying is that you never get a hot meal.  Never a bowl of soup on a rainy day.  

This isn't meant to be a weight loss diet, it's more of a lifestyle change, like choosing only organic or 'green' food.  It would be the next logical step if, after choosing only organic products, you wanted to get even more of the natural nutrients food offers.  

There are restaurants in the city that cater to this diet.  I'm sure if you do a google search you'll get more information.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 24, 2007)

Drama Queen said:
			
		

> *Would you mind posting the particulars of this "raw food diet"?    If it's the one I've heard about it advocates eating nothing but raw food.   How incredibly stupid is that?  I put that up along with the "alphabet diet" where you eat only foods beginning with a particular letter in alphabetical order.   What could possible be heathful or non fattening about food that is eaten raw?   Let us know exactly what this diet is all about.     *




I would hesitate to call anyone's choice of eating style stupid.  It is simply a matter of preference.  Not all diets are about fat or weight loss.   The benefits of cooking food are apparent, but so are the benefits of not cooking food.  I'm sure that somewhere along the line you have heard that overcooking vegetables is the best way to boil out all the nutrients, yes?  This just takes the entire menu one step further.   While the diet may be limiting, it's certainly not harmful in any way.  In fact, the benefits far outweigh the fact that the menu can seem so restrictive.  An imaginative person with just a tiny bit of skill can do quite well eating only raw foods.    It's always disturbing to hear remarks that denegrate another person's choices.


----------



## Little Miss J (Mar 26, 2007)

What else would a raw food restaurant serve besides salad? I hope that doesn't sound rude but I am rather ignorant on this topic.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 26, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I would hesitate to call anyone's choice of eating style stupid.  It is simply a matter of preference.  Not all diets are about fat or weight loss.   The benefits of cooking food are apparent, but so are the benefits of not cooking food.  I'm sure that somewhere along the line you have heard that overcooking vegetables is the best way to boil out all the nutrients, yes?  This just takes the entire menu one step further.   While the diet may be limiting, it's certainly not harmful in any way.  In fact, the benefits far outweigh the fact that the menu can seem so restrictive.  An imaginative person with just a tiny bit of skill can do quite well eating only raw foods.    It's always disturbing to hear remarks that denegrate another person's choices.



Well said vera.  I've done loads of reading about raw food lifestyle, being that I am vegetarian it seems of interest.  But as you mentioned, I could never give up warm food!  No way.  Many people try to eat about 60-70% raw, I probably come close to about 50%.

GoodGiver, you can find loads of info on google by typing "raw food lifestyle"


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2007)

Little Miss J said:
			
		

> What else would a raw food restaurant serve besides salad? I hope that doesn't sound rude but I am rather ignorant on this topic.



I have seen pies made with a crust of crushed various seeds/nuts bound together with honey.  There's the obvious - fruits, vegetables, but there's a host of other things.  Pizza, enchiladas, all made with allowed berries/nuts to get the crust and "tortilla" wrapper.  If you do just a bit of search on google you will be amazed at what you find.  It's really quite interesting.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 26, 2007)

This is a well known book about all the possibilities wit raw products.

I LOVE Trotters work, and Klein has been on the forefront of Vegan cuisine for years, and does really amazing things without "cooking".


I still could never give up a good ribeye or porterhouse though


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 26, 2007)

In _Nasty Bits_ AB mentions Woody Harrelson and the raw food diet.  AB had many choice words about this subject.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 26, 2007)

I LOVED AB's comments on the raw food diet.  Very well said.


----------



## ttbeachbum (Mar 26, 2007)

here's a sample of what I have found (but have not experienced) on the web;  Tree of Life Rejuvenation Center - An Oasis for Awakening, Patagonia, Arizona, USA 

If someone cooked like this for me, I don't think it would be hard to follow;     It seems like a healthy way of eating;

I am really not familiar with the style of eating, but it seems to be growing in acceptance.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 26, 2007)

Never heard of the diet before but thinking about it there are many raw dishes I eat regularly, particularly in the summer when the fresh tomatoes and veggies come in.

Unfortunately as much as I like raw meat and fish (Carpaccio is my middle name), there is little meat I would trust from the local supermarkets uncooked.

I think that concentrating on raw foods for a while would expand a cook's repertoire.  

But as for a lifestyle, there are just too many cooked items I crave.

As far as weight loss goes, I can think of a whole lot of raw items that have a whole lot of calories and fats.

Have lost, and am still losing, a bunch of weight and I do it by limiting my intake - and eating healthier.

Can never stick to a restricted diet.

But for those who find raw foods a preferable diet, for whatever reason, God bless them.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 26, 2007)

Little Miss J said:
			
		

> What else would a raw food restaurant serve besides salad? I hope that doesn't sound rude but I am rather ignorant on this topic.



Sushi, carpaccio, ceviche, cheese, nuts, fruits, vegetables


----------



## GB (Mar 26, 2007)

I think sushi would probably be out because rice is cooked, but you could have sashimi.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 26, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I think sushi would probably be out because rice is cooked, but you could have sashimi.



Agreed, on both counts.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 26, 2007)

is it possible to soften any grain by soaking wihtout cooking it??  Corn...wheat? oats, rye?  

So many veggies are great raw when young and fresh, but give em an extra week in the ground or on the shelf and I wanna cook it for sure.  THe raw diet is best practiced in climates with year round growing seasons.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 27, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> is it possible to soften any grain by soaking wihtout cooking it??  Corn...wheat? oats, rye?
> 
> So many veggies are great raw when young and fresh, but give em an extra week in the ground or on the shelf and I wanna cook it for sure.  THe raw diet is best practiced in climates with year round growing seasons.



Yes.  Shopping isn't like it was back in the 50s with regard to seasonal produce.  You can step into any supermarket anywhere in the country and find produce from all over the world supplying produce not available in the US at that partcular time of year.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 27, 2007)

To be honest, I don't think a truly healthy "raw diet" is possible at this time.  

We can't even be sure our cooked food isn't going to poison us (or our pets).


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 27, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't think a truly healthy "raw diet" is possible at this time.
> 
> We can't even be sure our cooked food isn't going to poison us (or our pets).



On the contrary, raw food is not mass produced, mass handled or introduced to any outside influences.  
As far as being possible, the several restaurants  raw that are  in Manhattan would beg to differ.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 28, 2007)

I have one caution before anyone goes out to use the "Raw Food Diet".  Do your homework.

There are a number of edible plants that are edible only after cooking denatures natural poisons in those plants. Some examples are certain mushrooms, lima beans, acorns from red oaks, some of the "nut" family, etc.

Virtually all plants have natural poisons that keep them from being over-harvested. That is, before they were crops, they were wild plants and the natural poisons kept them from being eaten to extinction. Some plants have natural poisons which inhibit molds, and other microbial attackers. Other plants have nerve toxins or poisons that attack the liver. Still others contain cyanide compounds. And then, there are the plants that are normaly safe to eat, but grow in areas that are rich in heavy metals such as lead or murcury. These substances find their way into the plants, and if they are eaten by animals or people, cause the sympoms associated with heavy metal poisoning.

So, before you pop something raw into your mouth, no a bit about the food. Certainly, most veggies and fruits are edible when raw. And many meats can be "chemically" cooked by acids. Just be aware that you can't just go out and start consuming everthing raw.

And, some veggies aren't really edible until they are cooked.  As with all things, knowledge gives you more and better choices.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## redkitty (Mar 28, 2007)

From all the reading I've done there is no meat in a raw food diet.  Here is some good information for those interested... 

The Raw Food Diet

The raw diet, as its name implies, is based on consuming unprocessed, preferably organic, whole plant-based foods, at least 75 per cent of which should be uncooked. It consists of:

fresh fruits and vegetables
nuts
seeds
beans
grains
legumes
dried fruits
seaweeds
sun-dried fruits
other organic or natural foods which have not been processed
freshly made fruit and vegetable juices
purified water (not tap)
milk from a young coconut


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 28, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> On the contrary, raw food is not mass produced, mass handled or introduced to any outside influences.


 
If that was true - how do you explain the recent _E.Coli_ problems with *raw* spinach and lettuce - grown in the same location/region, packaged in the same areas, packaged under several brand names (some of which were labeled "_Organic_"), and impacted the entire U.S.???

Goodweed is spot on ... some foods are safer to eat _after_ cooking ... raw lima beans contain potentially toxic levels of cyanide - raw spinach contains toxic alkaloid oxalates - as do some other greens. Most of these toxic substances are neutralized by cooking. And, some nutrients are chemically bound and are not absorbed by the body until the chemical bond is broken down by cooking.

I will not say the Raw Diet is bad for you ... but I would suggest investigating all of it's claims before believing it as "absolute truth".


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 28, 2007)

I could only do a raw diet if it included meat and fish. Not even kidding here, people forget that we are built out of specific aminoacids, not these magical generic blocks of protein. If you dont get your proper mix, expect major problems. Sure, you wont be obese or have diabetes, you will suffer an entirely different set of unfortunate circumstaces. Particularly useful is to view the effects on animals (who go through generations faster than we do), substituting their meats for grains or vice versa has really wreaked havoc on them causing tons of defects you normally didint see in animals coupled with immune deficiencies.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 28, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> If that was true - how do you explain the recent _E.Coli_ problems with *raw* spinach and lettuce - grown in the same location/region, packaged in the same areas, packaged under several brand names (some of which were labeled "_Organic_"), and impacted the entire U.S.???
> 
> Goodweed is spot on ... some foods are safer to eat _after_ cooking ... raw lima beans contain potentially toxic levels of cyanide - raw spinach contains toxic alkaloid oxalates - as do some other greens. Most of these toxic substances are neutralized by cooking. And, some nutrients are chemically bound and are not absorbed by the body until the chemical bond is broken down by cooking.
> 
> I will not say the Raw Diet is bad for you ... but I would suggest investigating all of it's claims before believing it as "absolute truth".



I didn't offer any difinitive proof nor was I attempting to explain any foodborne illness outbreaks.  My post was purely conversational.


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never experience the raw diet, personally. But, I do understand the concept behind it. Your body need a certain amount of essential and non-essential nutrients. Certain foods have more than others, however, cooking the food (especially in a microwave) diminish the level of actual nutrients you ingest. The raw food diet go's hand in hand with the organic/non-preservative diet. Because, eating foods without additives and that have been produced organically have much more nutrients and are more beneficial to the consumer. By eating these foods, raw, you increase your level of essential and non-essential nutrients and you decrease your intake of preservatives and other such negative substances. 

The idea, in theory should work quite well, but sticking to it is the hard part (as with any other diet). Also, the food which you need to eat can become expensive, but what price can you put on your health?


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

Deeblock said:


> cooking the food (especially in a microwave) diminish the level of actual nutrients you ingest.


This is not actually always true. Take spinach for example. Raw, it has little to no nutritional value, but cooked it is very nutritional.


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

GB said:


> This is not actually always true. Take spinach for example. Raw, it has little to no nutritional value, but cooked it is very nutritional.


 
I’m having a hard time wrapping my head around this one. 

Whether its raw or cooked, it’s still spinach. How can cooking ADD nutrients to a vegetable? When you cook spinach, you remove most the oxalic acid, and if you cook in water, you lose a substantial amount of water soluble nutrients. BUT, by microwaving the spinach, you keep nearly all of it’s nutrients (no loss due to contact with liquid.).

So, I’m confused about what you mean here?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 21, 2007)

Uh - for those of you who feed a commercially produced "raw" diet & feel safe about it, have you seen this recall released this morning?

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/bravo09_07.html
http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrec...09_07.html


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 21, 2007)

So I found myself watching (Egads) WIFESWAP.

One family claimed to eat only raw food.

Including chicken. Lots of raw skinless chicken was "eaten".

Somehow, I am convinced that at least one family on this "show" is 
comprised of actors and actresses....


----------



## GB (Sep 21, 2007)

keltin said:


> I’m having a hard time wrapping my head around this one.
> 
> Whether its raw or cooked, it’s still spinach. How can cooking ADD nutrients to a vegetable? When you cook spinach, you remove most the oxalic acid, and if you cook in water, you lose a substantial amount of water soluble nutrients. BUT, by microwaving the spinach, you keep nearly all of it’s nutrients (no loss due to contact with liquid.).
> 
> So, I’m confused about what you mean here?


Cooking it does not add nutrients. The nutrients were always there, but in the raw state they are in a form that the human body can not process. Once cooked that changes and your body is able to process it.

Edited to add: That is what I was taught a long time ago. Perhaps I was taught wrong, but I have heard it many times.


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

GB said:


> Cooking it does not add nutrients. The nutrients were always there, but in the raw state they are in a form that the human body can not process. Once cooked that changes and your body is able to process it.
> 
> Edited to add: That is what I was taught a long time ago. Perhaps I was taught wrong, but I have heard it many times.


 
Oh, that makes more sense now!


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

GB said:


> Cooking it does not add nutrients. The nutrients were always there, but in the raw state they are in a form that the human body can not process. Once cooked that changes and your body is able to process it.
> 
> Edited to add: That is what I was taught a long time ago. Perhaps I was taught wrong, but I have heard it many times.



Did some research, and I would imagine it’s related to the oxalic acid content, which is poisonous in high doses. Spinach is incredibly rich in oxalic acid. Oxalic acid blocks the absorption of calcium and iron. When you cook spinach in liquid, the oxalic acid leeches out and into the liquid. So, it stands to reason that cooking spinach allows for more absorption of calcium, iron, and other nutrients due to the reduced oxalic content. Makes sense. 

However, it’s better to blanch the spinach in one pot of liquid, then wash it and continue cooking in another liquid. Oxalic acid turns crystalline when it leeches from the Spinach. Since oxalic acid is evacuated via the kidneys and urine, the crystals can lead to kidney stones, especially to those at risk or prone to them.

However, oxalic acid is good for cleansing the intestinal track, so there are benefits to eating it raw as well.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2007)

don't forget, certain foods are not as easily broken down (or digested at all) in the body unless cooked, so they and their nutrients just pass through you if eaten raw. 

carrots are especially more nutritious if lightly cooked. potatoes offer not much more than water and fiber if eaten raw.


----------



## Claire (Oct 16, 2007)

I must put my two cents worth in.  I believe that variety is the spice of life.  Yes, I've known people on that raw food diet.  I've known those who have taken it to the extreme that they will not drink pasturized milk products.  I have made completely vegan meals ... and once told a vegan she was eating something that wasn't vegan (worcestershire sauce, she was shocked since she didn't know).   I personally believe it is better to eat a little of everything, not to go to such extremes, unless there is a medical reason for an extreme diet.  I try to respect everyone, but on the other hand, when I am hosting a party, I ask those who do have extreme dietary beliefs to make sure they bring a dish they can eat and some to share.  But for those who don't cook food, there is always the raw veggie and fruit platters!  And, yes, there are vegetables that are better for you if cooked.  It makes the nutrients more accessible.  Spinach comments, above, crack me up.  Haven't you ever noticed after eating cooked spinach your teeth seem cleaner?


----------



## ratsrcute (Oct 28, 2007)

Recently I did a juice fast.. no solid food, just drinking light vegetable juices and some fruit juices. I felt terrific and kept it going for two weeks. Then I transitioned back to solid food, sticking with an allergy elimination diet. I didn't feel as good as the juice fast. I started thinking, during the juice fast I was getting tons of raw fruits and veggies. When I was cooking again, I still had a lot of veggies but they were mostly cooked.

So this has got me thinking about the raw food diet.

It makes plenty of sense to me: you heat food, you break down some of the nutrition. So maximzie the nutrition, don't cook it.

I've felt very sick for years, so even if the raw food diet seems like a hassle, it's better than feeling sick.

I believe that you can warm raw foods. I know they use dehydrators on low heat settings to make crusts.

Mike


Mike


----------



## Claire (Oct 30, 2007)

Every week or two I take a day and drink nothing but fruit juice (usually cranberry to get that girl thing going).  It is also not unusual, especially in the summer, for hubby and I to have a salad day.  I guess the main thing is that I believe in eating just about everything.  A raw food day is fine, but I'm against extreme diets of any sort.


----------



## dinadilo1 (Nov 12, 2007)

*not healthy to lose so many pounds per month*

Hi friends, I heard that it is not healthy to lose so many pounds per month, So If I loose 10 lbs/month then what can be possibly go wrong with me? Is it life threatening? Or the side effect will remain temporary period? And what is better a diet pill or Fasting for 2-3 days?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2007)

there's a lot of variables that would go into an answer to your questions, dinadilo.

first of all, diet pills and fasting are two very bad ways to lose weight.

you should always consume at least 3 healthy meals a day. 5 smaller meals would even be better.

if you fast too long or eat just 1 or 2 large meals a day, your body goes into a protection like mode and will try to store what it needs to survive the hours when there's no food for energy as fat. you're also messing with your blood sugar levels, and would eventually be facing a risk of diabetes. of course, there's another variable of genetics, or epigenetics, which would make some people more inclined to get diseases, but that's another discussion.

as far as losing 10 pounds in a month being healthy or not, it would depend on how much you needed to lose (how much fat you have), and how you lost it. 
eating 5 healthy meals and exercising your butt off everyday would be a safe way to lose 10 pounds, if you had it to lose and weren't going below a safe body mass index.

you would have to be careful, though, exercising that much if you do have a lot of weight to lose. it could be a strain on your heart or muscles/skeleton, so there could be detrimental effects form that.

the best thing to do is see a doctor and work up a diet and exercise rigemen.


----------



## cancersurvivor (Dec 8, 2007)

*want to keep my weight under control*

[FONT=&quot]Hi friends, I want to keep my weight under control so I've started eating better and cutting back on soft drinks but I still have an occasional diet soda. If counting calories is an appropriate way to loose weight then would drink diet cola as it has 0 calories? Also what are some good substitutes for diet cola that don't contain many calories or artificial sweeteners and help in losing weight other than water? Any helpful comments will great appreciate.[/FONT]


----------



## Bilby (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi CancerSurvivor and welcome to DC! Hope your moniker is true and that all is now well for you.

I can't stand the flavours of diet drinks and really don't like the chemicals that are used in the production. When I fancy a soft drink, I only pour half a glass and top up with soda water. It gives me the flavour, takes away the syrupiness and lessens the calories of the straight soft drink.  I also do this with fruit juices and always buy ones without any added sugar.  If I fancy an iced coffee or chocolate, I make them myself as I can control the amount of sugar/flavourings and which type of milk I use. I also make them with half water/half milk.  Tea is about the best you are going to drink after water but you can still have coffee.  There are now a huge range of teas and coffees available with a lot of teas that are meant to be drunk without milk.

When out and about, opt for a water, tea or coffee and save all the other fluids for home, so that you are in control.

Also as a way to delay drinking, suck on iceblocks or drink diluted unsweetened lemon juice - of just suck on a slice of cold lemon.  Mouth wash is another good delayer. I used to be on a fluid restriction of one litre a day (incl the fluid in foods such as potato, soups, pasta, etc), which I also regularly failed (!), but these were some of the techniques I used.  Also always keep a glass in the fridge so that your cold drinks taste colder and you will normally feel more refreshed.

Oh and never drink direct from a container, always pour into a glass/cup so you can monitor your intake, and measure all of the glassware/crockery at home.

Have a bowl of soup before a meal so you fill up on that rather than the heavier meal full of carbs and fat, etc.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 8, 2007)

cancersurvivor said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi friends, I want to keep my weight under control so I've started eating better and cutting back on soft drinks but I still have an occasional diet soda. If counting calories is an appropriate way to loose weight then would drink diet cola as it has 0 calories? Also what are some good substitutes for diet cola that don't contain many calories or artificial sweeteners and help in losing weight other than water? Any helpful comments will great appreciate.[/FONT]


 
Vegetable juices are low in calories, and pack a nutritional wallop.  They also contain beneficial fiber, and taste great.  You can alter them by adding variouls herbs, spices, and peppers, or hot suaces.  

Also, keep cold, juicy fruit available.  It satisfies thirst as well as feeds the body with healthy nutrients.  Avoid fruit juices.  The proble with the juices is that they give you unreasonable proportions of sugar.  For instance, drinking an eight ounce glass of orange juice is like eating six or more oranges.  You get too much of a good thing.

Except for a very few fruits (grapes comes to mind), fresh fruits are high in nutritional value, fiber, and phyto nutrients, and low in callories and sugars.  I was suprised to see that even water mellon, as sweet as it tastes, is low in sugar per unit volume.

And don't forget your veggies.   Like fruit, they are nutritionally rich.  Suprisingly, sweet potatoes are so much better for you than are regular potatoes.  They are rich in beta-carrotien, fiber, and a host of vitamins and minnerals.  And they taste great.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Generally, the more colorful the fruit of vegge, the greater the nutritional value.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 9, 2007)

As long as you recieve all the vitamins your body needs and you are not depriving yourself.


----------



## girdhar (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
being raw is really good for health and this provides the all the nutrients in required amount.
   I love going raw..
***********************************************
Enjoy the vegetable in its original form...


----------



## herbaltravel (Jan 3, 2008)

My friend tried it and got sick of it real quick.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 4, 2008)

I use a variation of the Raw Food diet. I only eat cooked foods on days of the week that end in "y".


----------



## Virgo (Feb 16, 2008)

Raw foods are amazing, my health improved greatly since going raw (no more IBS or severe menstrual pains!). If you wanna read more about raw foods, you can go on this forum: rawfoodtalk.com/index.php.


----------

